# Duck calls



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

I noticed the post on goose calls and figured, "Why not?". 

What kind of duck calls is everyone using, in the field and on the stage, if applicable?

Have a cold one on me! :beer:

Just don't have too many! uke:

Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

:strapped: I really like the RNT MVP,it is a duck killer and works on stage as well.Come on fellas lets hear your favorites!!!!!


----------



## tealtamer (Jun 29, 2002)

My favorite duck call is my Triple M acrylic call , and I have got a heartland short reed that im practicing with .....


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, I am just getting back into duck hunting after being absent for about 15 years. I have not invested in a high-end call simply because I have a nasty habit of losing stuff. A couple of years ago, I bought a Big River double reed, and didn't like it at all. The pitch was too high, and it sounded "off". Since that time, I have tried the Knight & Hale calls, the Primos, and a few others, and although the sound was better, they were not perfect. The test for each was a day that a lent out a couple of calls to some buddies on the other side of the slough.... it's amazing how bad some calls sound (although this was probably also due to the callers).

Anyway, last year, I decided to do some more shopping. I hit the sporting goods stores and got my catalogs out. I was ready to order a Rich 'N Tone when a buddy suggested I try a Woods double reed call. A local store stocked it, I bought one, and I am impressed by the sound. Better yet, it only cost $25. I used it last season, and it performed very well. I would recommend it for a person that wants an economical call.

Big Daddy


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I blow a Sean Mann Timber Talker and love it.


----------



## NY Gooser (Jun 28, 2002)

My favorite duck call is a Big Guys Best acrylic, but I also like the RNT MVP. I've owned just about every brand call out there........most of them were good calls..........Just a few I like better than others!!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I keep two duck calls with me (one on the lanyard and one in a jacket pocket). I blow a Loehman's double reed which is on the lanyard, and last year I purchased the Primos "wench" which I keep in the pocket for a spare. Both calls are cheap and produce very good mallard tones.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Haydel double reed, acrylic duck calls.

The Haydel duck calls work great, are very tough, and are low cost. Have not found an expensive Arkansas style call that I can work that sounds as real.

Like the Primos wench for feed calls and it is my back-up call also.

A drake mallard call works great before sunrise and really well in the fog. When ducks are working close but you can not see them (fog) the drake mallard call is a nice low volume call that keeps the birds focused on your spread.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

I also like my Kieth Allen Pureduck it is a duck!!!! :lol:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I did have an Echo acrylic and really liked it but someone sniped it out of my blazer when I was at a gas station.But I still have an Echo poly, and the Primos Wench and use them both quite frequently now.I will just have to wait to buy another expensive call.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I got a Primos Wench last year too. It's pretty decent for an "Economy Call".

I'd like to buy a good call someday but Jeez they're spendy. I'd like to at least try one out for a while before I sink the $ into it. I have bought several calls in the past that I know longer use. They sound good when I first try them, but then I do not like how they sound in the blind. Then again, I'm not much of a caller either  .


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm blowing a Hadels red leg's. I think it is the best cheap call going. I consider 0-30 cheap 30- 100 midrange 100-- expensive. It is a double reed so it is easy to use. I used to blow a single reed as a kid. Ken Martin call I still have it. I am going to try a Doc Hull Susie. Its about 70.00 in wood maybe 100 in acrylic. It won't be this year. I think I have spent my quota. Good Luck


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

prairie hunter has it correct the spelling and his opinion on the call. GoodLuck


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I like a Faulk's single reed on windy sunny days, it is a little higher and you can really blow it to get the attention of far off ducks. For a finisher call, I blow an Olt's double reed. The Olt's sounds just like a big old raspy hen. Both calls are cheap, I just can't see spending $100+ for a call.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

If you havent had the chance to try a high dollar acrylic duck call i would suggest trying one....if you sound good on a 30.00 call you will sound even better on a high dollar!!!!The difference is like comparing a record player to a cd player...more volume cleaner and all around better abilities in my opinion.Call contests and shows as well as some goos sporting good stores will have some for you to try...check them out it will impress you i garr anTEEE!!!! :lol:


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

I would have to say that my *TripleM* is a fine call  . I would also have to say that I enjoy my Coim Call and my Betts Cocobola and Bruiser. Also I like my Doc Call ( Suzie ).. I have many more that are all quality calls and use them all throughout the season. 

*WW*


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

RNT--sounds pretty good when someone else is blowing it :roll:


----------

